# Acids: How It's Possible?



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

I asked for a job in my home: to remade the whole parquet and i was assured by the workers that the acids never release toxic venom to humans and to my loved aquariums... after only 1 night here is my sump... no comment.
Never ear something like that? How it's possible all those disaster? I suppose (i have another closed tank and no damages there) that it happened because my tank was an open one and the osmotic change in the sump was really bad influenced of the venom of liquid materials they used to work the parquet wood and mixed in the air was put undirectly in the water... any opinion?

the pics "how it is now"... "how it was before"


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

the tank is all dead? The plants the fish? I really dont know how this happend and cant help but this was one of my favorite setups.... please tell me its not all gone?


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

NakedSavage said:


> the tank is all dead? The plants the fish? I really dont know how this happend and cant help but this was one of my favorite setups.... please tell me its not all gone?


the tank is dead... all filter bacters are dead and i was in time to save the fishes and the plants from toxic venoms using a not commercial aloe anti-venom. anyway... my 600lt has gone and now... i'm thinking about a new, better layout. i'll surprise everybody my Friend NakedSavage dont worry! at thos moment i'm collecting all ideas and suggestions from experts in order to call them on judge in local tribunal and win


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

way to make the best outa a bad situation, cant wait.


----------

